# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  افتح الصندوق

## الوسادة

*




مين منا ما عمره لعب هاللعبة يا اعضاء حصننا الغالي 



بهالموضوع الحلو هاد بدنا نحط كل شي كنا نحكي باللعبة يللا تفاعل 



يعني شو كنا نحكي متل 

الأول : افتح الصندوق , طول سكين .......... كملوا و هيك يعني 

مع حبي 
الوسادة*

----------


## rand yanal

فكرة حلووووووووووة كتير لي عودة إنشالله .. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*طيب يلا يا كراميش واحد يفتح الصندوق* 
*حلوة اللعبة ههههههه*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مو فاهمة اللعبة  :Frown:  

وسادة اشرحيلي كيف لو بدي اغلبك  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## الوسادة

*هلا و الله ام العق 

هاد يا ستي احنا بدنا نكمل يعني ازا واحد بلش بإشي لازم ييجي واحد تاني و يلعب معاه و بس يخلصوا هدول التنين بيجوا كمان تنين بس بحطه اشي جديد يعني هلأ مثلا هدوئة حكى افتحي اصندوق بحكيله فتحته و بروح شو بعمل من ذكائي ببعتله رسالة زائر بحكيله تعال هوووووووووون هسه هسه و هو بيجي و بحكيلي طولي اشي و هو عالغالب مقص و ما رح يمد الموضوع لإشي اجدد من طول مقص قص دانك طول مسجل اسمع كيف ب\ك تسمع و دانك مقصوصة ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها ها بايخااااااااااااااا و هكذااااااا 

يللا انا بكمل فتحته*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ههههههههههههه ما ابيخك هدولة قال دانك مقصوصة قال هههههههه ..*

*طيب طولي سكّينة لشوف ههههه*

----------


## الوسادة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه



طلت

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شكراً للتوضيح يا وسادة  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

ههههههههههه كتير حلوة بعرفها ... يلا بس تخلصو لعب نادوني ^_*

----------


## إن الله يراك

طييييييييييب افتحي الصندوق يا وسادة في مقص طوليه قصي ايديكي بعدها سكري الصندوق وافتحيه كمان مره فيه وردة مني خديها لحظة لحظة كيف فتحتي الصندوق وايديكي مقصوصات ههههههه بعيد الشر عنك طبعا
لعبة حلووووة مووووووت

----------


## الوسادة

*هههههههه

يللا كمل هدوئة*

----------

